# Zippo butane conversions?



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

Just curious if anyone has used on of the butane inserts they make for zippo lighters? 
I have a few disposables and some alternative fire making methods in my supplies now - but I love my zippos and just found out about the inserts!

Any suggestions on brands? There are a few out there. 

Thanks!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

If you are just concerned with not having the proper lighter fluid, they will work on gasoline.
We discovered this in Vietnam when Zippo fluid was unobtainable. You have to flip the wheel a couple times to get it to start and it burns dirty, but works.
Of course, this was back before ethanol, and regular gasoline was 95 -96 octane.:shock:


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

Nice to know!
I was just looking for something that would still have fuel in it after sitting around for a while.. Zippo fuel seems to vanish after a while.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

I ordered one and it should be here today - I'll post up some thoughts on it once I play around with it a bit.


----------



## insatiable ONE (Nov 9, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> If you are just concerned with not having the proper lighter fluid, they will work on gasoline.
> We discovered this in Vietnam when Zippo fluid was unobtainable. You have to flip the wheel a couple times to get it to start and it burns dirty, but works.
> Of course, this was back before ethanol, and regular gasoline was 95 -96 octane.:shock:


Yep they will burn on almost anything that is conbustable


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

Well... The insert showed up today:








Unfortunately I haven't been able to locate any of my 3 Zippos to see how it works in the actual shell!!

The insert by itself looks like this when you fire it up on the "middle" flame setting: 








Anyway... Hopefully I can find my darn Zippos to see how it works installed!


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Tnronin (Nov 10, 2012)

I highly recommend the thunderbird inserts. I've been using a couple for several years. It looks like the newer models are even better. I'll be getting a couple more.


----------



## jgriner (Nov 27, 2012)

Looks pretty sweet but if the shtf butane probably won't be easy to find, hard enough now to find it. 

But for now I'm looks nice I don't smoke but have a few zippos and have never had one light without filling first the fuel just doesn't last long. 

I will definitely remember that they run on gas. Nice to know.


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

Tnronin said:


> I highly recommend the thunderbird inserts. I've been using a couple for several years. It looks like the newer models are even better. I'll be getting a couple more.


Yeah, for under $10 on amazon it seems like a no brainier!



jgriner said:


> Looks pretty sweet but if the shtf butane probably won't be easy to find, hard enough now to find it.
> 
> But for now I'm looks nice I don't smoke but have a few zippos and have never had one light without filling first the fuel just doesn't last long.
> 
> I will definitely remember that they run on gas. Nice to know.


I'm not a smoker either, and got sick of having to fill stupid things every time I wanted to use them. Luckily a butane refill can weighs almost nothing and is pretty cheap so carrying that and having the original insert for backup (switching to gasoline if needed) should be pretty easy.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Just don't forget to stockpile flints.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Don't forget to stockpile firestarters either. There more resilent than any Zippo, Bic lighter, or matches to weather and time.

Fire Starters - KnifeCenter


----------



## PTAaron (Nov 8, 2012)

Good call on both counts!


----------

